# Creatures from the ocean!



## lion rock (May 21, 2018)

Today is my last day in O'ahu.
So, tomorrow, we return to life's reality: work :-\ .

This is what I shot.
Went to a beach known for sea turtle frequenting. Actually, tried a few days ago at a different location, called Turtle Bay, but I suppose it's too developed for a resort, that I didn't see any.
Then, today, one turtle at a different beach. It comes up on the beach to sun itself. Said to stay for several hours. This is about 30 inches long with the shell. Saw a smaller one which didn't come out of the water. Other people said they saw a few others. Anyway, the locals say that there're about 10 residing in the waters of this beach. Just no such luck for me.
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (May 21, 2018)

Hi Riley. 
Nice shots, it is a shame when nature doesn’t fully cooperate, but it could have been a complete bust like the other beach! 
Sorry to hear you have to go back to work, but; 
no work = lots of time to do things and no money to do anything, 
all work = lots of money to do things and no time to do anything! 
Work to live, don’t live to work! 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Valvebounce.
More importantly, I'd like to see more contribution to this thread, and not let it die prematurely.

Correction to your statements, hope you won't mind.
All work, not quite equal to lots of money.
No work, not quite lots of time to things, there're always the "honey-do-list," but definitely no money.
And, too long of a vacation feels a bit boring. Don't yell at me, just how I feel.
-r



Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> Nice shots, it is a shame when nature doesn’t fully cooperate, but it could have been a complete bust like the other beach!
> Sorry to hear you have to go back to work, but;
> no work = lots of time to do things and no money to do anything,
> ...


----------



## Berowne (Sep 7, 2018)

A Monster from the Depth.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 7, 2018)

lion rock said:


> Today is my last day in O'ahu.
> So, tomorrow, we return to life's reality: work :-\ .
> 
> This is what I shot.
> ...


I was there in December, and saw turtles just poking their heads above water, and didn't get any pictures. This is the only wildlife I saw on Oahu (maybe since I didn't go to any bars late at night):


----------



## IslanderMV (Mar 29, 2019)

Ran into this young seal while birding. Just sunning by the bay.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2019)

Very nice pictures, Jeff. I really like the first one.


----------



## karishmab (Apr 1, 2019)

Amazing pics, Jeff. The last close up is my favorite. I have never seen Seals. Thank you so much for sharing such beautiful photos with us.


----------



## DSP121 (Apr 3, 2019)

lion rock said:


> Today is my last day in O'ahu.
> So, tomorrow, we return to life's reality: work :-\ .
> 
> This is what I shot.
> ...



I understand your feelings! 

But, it's great to see that you have got some amazing shots!


----------

